# I need to get my bike worked on



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I've been going to Sundance Cycles in Agoura cause they honor my bike club discounts for parts. 

I also go to Bicycle World USA way out in Santa Paula. They have great prices. Last time I had my bike worked on over there and needed a Campy 10 speed chain they charged me only $40 for it. Problem is they're way out in Santa Paula. 

I hesitate to go to Bicycle John cause the last time I needed a Campy 10 speed chain he charged me $70 for it. :rolleyes5:  

Who are your favorite mechanics and shops?


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

I am my favorite mechanic and for parts I usually shop on-line or get them at Budget Pro Bikes in Eagle Rock.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

il sogno said:


> Who are your favorite mechanics and shops?


Howard @ Athena might work out for you. He's close - Ventura Blvd east of Laurel Cyn., south side. 761-0784

I'd go on a Monday, Wed., Friday or Sat. when Rob is wrenching. He's also a great local framebuilder. Its far from Bike John's inside but they might have ya covered, wrench-wise. If not, cupcake.

/// I might be biased 'cause I can walk there. 

Also, the rear of the shop is the infamous Table 18.


----------



## cwg_at_opc (Oct 20, 2005)

we get a break at Bicycle John's 'cause we're on the disney tri-team;
his prices however are 'list' most of the time, which sucks. as for the
wrenches at BJs it can be hit or miss with them, i still haven't decided
which of them i really, really trust, although Christian seems the most
accessable. my riding buddy has been having a little 'issue' with the
stock alex rear wheel on his scott speedster(blowing spokes almost
every ride) and they seem to be draggin their feet a bit getting him back
on the road. BJs is a high volume shop though, which seems backwards,
but H&S over on Burbank(Victory?) is kind of weird to deal with, so there's
not too many 'good' shops in the east valley - maybe that acounts for their
volume.

i like sundance too(i live up kanan in oak park) and yes their prices are
'list-ish' too. they are a good shop though.

my sister-in-law uses Moorpark Cycles, but i have yet to go out there.

Westlake Cyclery is a lot like BJs, only they're a Trek shop, so i tend to
not go there unless i happen to be riding by or they've got a sale going.
they seem to be a knowledgeable bunch, but i've not enough experience
with their wrenches to comment.(i did get my Nike Altea2+ shoes there
when they could only be ordered, sort of pre-release.)

Agoura cycles i like(again right down the street from me) but they too
are like Westlake, only they've got Orbea, Scott, Felt,(while Sundance has
LeMond, calfee and some other random high-end stuff.)

i just thank god i'm not in retail, it would make me insane.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I forgot to mention that this is for my Colnago w/Campy.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Hollywood said:


> Howard @ Athena might work out for you. He's close - Ventura Blvd east of Laurel Cyn., south side. 761-0784
> 
> I'd go on a Monday, Wed., Friday or Sat. when Rob is wrenching. He's also a great local framebuilder. Its far from Bike John's inside but they might have ya covered, wrench-wise. If not, cupcake.
> 
> ...


Table 18? Sounds intriguing! 

And what happened to cupcakes?


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

il sogno said:


> Table 18? Sounds intriguing!


Table 18 can be mellow at times, or involve parking lot bonfires and drunken mini bike races. You just never know.




il sogno said:


> And what happened to cupcakes?


gah! I was away all weekend. Let me get back to planning *The Great SFV Cupcake Crawl*...

watch your PM inbox.


----------



## whateveronfire (Sep 27, 2005)

I think Frank at the B. John's in Northridge is a really good mechanic. It's a teeny store, but he knows his stuff. That doesn't help your price problem though. I've also been happy with Agoura Cycles.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

That B John's is a cute little store.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

il sogno said:


> That B John's is a cute little store.


I liked that store until recently. My dad got a Synapse there and they kind of jerked him around.


----------



## stevo4 (Jun 25, 2007)

Don't forget, if you need a place to work on your bike yourself, there is also Bikerowave: 

http://www.bikerowave.org/

Nice place with all the tools you need. Its in Santa Monica. 

Its also the starting point for the Cubscout/Cubcamp Midnight Ridazz night rides on Tuesdays and Thursdays. Fun group. 

Stevo


----------



## rcordray (Jul 30, 2006)

*Universal Cycles*

Universal Cycles in Studio City.

The owners are Owen and Carlos. They're both good, but Carlos has my vote for best wrench.

They're very fair, very quick turnaround.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

rcordray said:


> Universal Cycles in Studio City.
> 
> The owners are Owen and Carlos. They're both good, but Carlos has my vote for best wrench.
> 
> They're very fair, very quick turnaround.


+1

I got my first road bike from them when I worked on the Universal lot. Owen's a really nice guy. I don't really live around there so I've never used them for wrenching.


----------

